# Problem with vinyl sticking to t-shirts (peeling off)?



## TackyTops (Jul 12, 2013)

Recently I have bought a “Vinyl Cutter + 38x38cm Heat Press Business Bundle” and having some trouble with it. After we have cut the vinyl (provided in the bundle) was having trouble with sticking the vinyl to tops. The process we have been doing is after the vinyl has printed we peel the unwanted vinyl off then stick the tape over the print. Then press the top for 30 seconds to remove creases. Put the vinyl on the top then and press for 1 minute at 180 degrees then pull the tape off then press again for 30 seconds at 180 degrees. While pressing we use Teflon sticks resistance sheets. We tried the heat press at 200 degrees but it made the top sticky from the application tape. We thought it might be the vinyl which was provided in the deal but would be a great help if you could give us some advice and guide us in the right direction to using the machine correctly. The main problem were having is once the tops are completed the vinyl is peeling off the tops.


----------



## Dtag1971 (Oct 2, 2011)

not sure what type of vinyl u r using. Thermoflex plus is what I use. My heat press is set to 400 degrees with heavy pressure. 10 sec press time. I weed the vinyl....wrong reading. Load my t shirt and pre press it for 3 to 5 seconds. Next I position my design where I want it. Put a teflon sheet over the top of it and clamp it down. After the 10 seconds are up unclamp heat press and remove the shirt with the design still on the shirt and the clear carrier attached. I then use and old shirt and press hard and run the shirt over the whole design... the shirt and the design will start to cool down....peel the clear carrier off and you should be good to go. Unless it is a cold peel film....then let it cool completely to the touch and then remove clear carrier.


----------



## stevems7768 (Apr 28, 2012)

Maybe I'm misreading but when you cut vinyl, you peel off the excess or weed then press. We never put any tape over the vinyl except for window decals which is completely different process. 

Try this, cut your design and weed the unwanted vinyl from the design. Heat your press to 310 degrees F, not Celsius an press shirt for 10 seconds to remove moisture. Place vinyl on shirt in desired location and heat press for 15 seconds at medium heavy pressure. We use hot peel vinyl and peel immediately after opening heat press. Your vinyl could be cold peel so you may have to let shirt cool for a minute. Just depends on your vinyl. That's it. Make sure you are not cutting on the shiny side of the vinyl that's the clear transfer side of the vinyl and keeps you image in place and is sticky. It goes sticky side down on the shirt.

Hope this helps


----------

